# trailgator question



## mynydd (17 Mar 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if a trailgator will fit a 14 inch kids bike? On all the ones I've seen advertised online it states they fit 16 - 20 inch bikes. I'm considering fitting one to my old mountain bike to tow my 4 yr old daughter around
Thanks


----------



## XRHYSX (18 Mar 2013)

I hope so I'm about to buy one off Fleabay for just such a bike! If get one before you I'll let you know


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2013)

Pretty sure I used one of mine with a 14" wheel bike. They are at a bit more of a slope though. As ever, the fitting kit fitting the bike is the most important bit.


----------



## mynydd (20 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies, have ordered one so will soon find out


----------



## mynydd (31 Mar 2013)

We'll it arrived. Took a while to set up properly, and needed to be v tightly fitted.
Its great, so far we have done a 16 and 13 mile ride and she and I love it! Much easier to tow than I'd imagined


----------

